# Any Dalmatian (damnation) owners out there?



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

We have a 3 year old dally called Harvey - he has cost us hundreds of pounds chewing his way through the house since he was a puppy. He is our second dally. My first, Max, died half way through my second ICSI cycle (most inconsiderate, I blame him for that BFN... (!) ) in February 2003, aged 13. We got Harvey in December 2003 after our 4th BFN. They are distantly related, and both came from South Wales.

Would love to hear from any fellow idiots dally lovers.

Carole

xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole

I too have a dally called Poppy.  She's 10 months old, absolutely crazy but real good fun.  She's my 1st dal, wanted one for years.  Sorry to hear about the loss of max, that must have been hard.  13 years old, that's a ripe old age.  Our last hound (heinz 57) was 15 when she passed away.

Think you have to be as crazy as Dals to have them or at least it helps!!

Debbie xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debbie

Great to hear about your dallygirl. We also had a heinz 57 (Patch) who died in June this year aged 13ish (never quite sure cos he was a rescue dog and they had to guess his age!)

Good luck with your baseline scan.

Carole

xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole

Just thought I'd let you know that Poppy has been her usual 'misunderstood' self.  Yesterday she chewed a hole all the way through my lovely wool rug  

Took her for a long walk this morning and she had lots of fun playing in very bug muddy puddles    I thought I'd keep her out a little longer in the hope she'd dry off a little before getting back in the car.  Anyhow we went for a walk around the duck pond on the way back to the car .................. don't think I need to tell you anymore do I.  It was rather funny though, she has never been fully in water before and it shocked her.  I couldn't pull her out for laughing     I'm sure even the duck she was chasing was laughing at her


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I just lost a really long post    

Hi Debbie

Poppy looks really cute and comfy on her bed - like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth!

We just bought Harvey a duvet because they are cheaper than dog beds (!) and guess what -  he has already got most of the stuffing out of it!

Our fence blew down in the wind the other day and I am pretty sure Harvey took his bone next door to bury it. The neighbours have a really posh landscaped garden - not like ours which is a bit of a tip! Oops. We have had it repaired now, so Harvey will have to wait until the weekend for another bone.

Max, my old dally, used to make a beeline for mud and he was also a brilliant swimmer. We used to take him to the canal and throw a floaty ball in for him to fetch. He would do that for hours. Harvey is a bit of a wuss and the last time he went in the canal, DH had to pull him out by the collar because he was flailing around in a panic. He isn't a fetch-playing dog either - I think he is a bit like Dory off Finding Nemo, if you have ever seen that!

Has Poppy got a posh pedigree name? Max was Fastlane Speedy (!) and Harvey is Dotty's Hopeful Harvey, but we call him Dotty's Hopeless Harvey !

Love from Carole

xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole

Harvey sounds good fun but then I am a sucker for a dal    We thought about getting Poppy a duvet too but like Harvey I reckon she'd have the stuffing out in no time.  She also has a thing about burying treats that you give her and if she carries on the we'll end up with a pond in our garden. I used to have  a lovely garden but since Poppy came along that's all changed    Bet your neighbours don't have as much of a soft spot for Harvey as you do    Love Harvey's pedigree name    Will have to check Poppy's pedigree papers as I'm not too sure to be honest  

I'm about to book her in to vets to be spayed but have been putting it off.  For no reason other than I am a wuss and hate to see them after anasthetic    Poppy is also deaf in one ear, not that you'd notice other than the selective deafness  

She's also a very strange one in that she won't do her 'business' when we go to the park.  She'll cross her legs and wait until we come home    Sometimes it's a bit touch and go in the car when she is trumping away as she needs to go  

Love Debbie xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debbie

Hope you are all well. Has Poppy had her op yet? I kind of regret getting Harvey "done". they say it's supposed to calm dogs down but I don't think it worked with Harvey or Max before him. Harvey is still chewing. I don't know what to do to stop him. He chewed my piano stool and a couple of pillows, teatowels, Robert's bib, basically whatever he can reach. 

I think all dallies have selective deafness - they can soon hear when you say bicky or walk  

Lol re Poppy trumping in car - hope they don't smell as bad as Harvey's...

DH has had a bad knee since Christmas so I have been walking Harvey more. He has been surprisingly well-behaved, except for nearly knocking over an old biddy (well, if she will have dog biscuits in her pocket what do you expect?) 

We are racking our brains as to how we can cordon off our garden to make a separate area for Harvey without it costing a fortune. I did ask a professional gardener for a quote before Christmas but haven't heard anything. We are in the middle of ripping out our fireplace at the moment as we have ordered a new one to replace our 1970s monstrosity.

Love from Carole
xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole

Sorry it's been so long since I last posted.  Like you we've just had our fireplace done.  Ours was bricked up and I thought, typically woman, aaaah it's easy just knock the bricks out and away you go!!  If only    We ended up having to have our chimeny relined, etc, etc ......... anyway it's done now and as I type I have a lovely roaring fire going    Is your fire finished yet?

How's Harvey's chewing going?  Poppy is pretty much the same   If she can reach it she will chew it.  I'm now on my 3rd rug in the kitchen, she chewed two beautiful wool rugs which cost me a fortune, needless to say I've learnt my lesson the 3rd time round.  I tend to find that if I walk her on a morning before I go to work then she's usually ok but if I wait until tea time to walk her then she gets up to monkey business throughout the day.

I haven't had her 'done' yet.  Only because I am still a big chicken at the thought of taking her.  I really will have to get her booked in soon or when she comes in season again I'm not going to be able to walk her and she'll be a right nightmare  

Had to laugh at the thought of Harvey knocking over the old biddy in his effort to get her doggy treats   (yes I am thoroughly ashamed at my bad sense of humour)  I reckon Poppy would do the same.  We had a bit of 'park rage' the other day, strangely enough it was an old woman who had gone for a walk in the park.  Apparently she is afraid of dogs (lord knows why she walks in this park as it's full of dogs!!)  As Poppy went to walk past her, without paying her any attention I might add, the old bid started waving her arms about and screaming.  Well Poppy saw this as a sign that she wanted to play and jumped up at her.  As you can imagine all hell broke loose then.  The woman was screaming at me that my dog was attacking her and that I'm irresponsible for walking her in a park that belongs to 'people'.  Well I saw red then, poor Poppy had no idea what she had done and I told her that if she behaves that way around dogs then she will end up getting bitten as she's doing nothing other than frightening the poor animal.  Ooooooh some people    Stupid woman has gone around telling other dog walkers that Poppy attacked her and tried to bite her and that I just stood and watched ........... stupid woman  

Poppy has just got a new bed (did I tell you that she had a 'false pregnancy'?  Well she did and she destroyed her bed trying to nest.  We got her this new one off the tinternet which I thought looked like a big mattress but was a big cushion.  Poppy's taken a real shine to it but for the first 3 days all she did was try to hump it!!  

Never a dull moment with a Dal eh  

Love  Debbie xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debbie

Good to hear from you. Have you got any more treatment lined up?

Our fire is up and running but we  are waiting to get the replastering of the wall done so living room is still a state. Paul has also started knocking our outhouses into one to make a utility room. We have a porch outside the kitchen door and there was an old coalshed and larder/pantry there where we had our freezer and tumble drier. The plan is to put a door on the end of the porch and create a Harvey room so he isn't in the kitchen and then we don't have the jumping on the worktops problem. 

Harvey is still chewing. He particularly likes teatowels. Paul has just put our new Tassimo coffee-maker and Kenwood smoothie/juicer(early 40th prezzies to me)  in the kitchen. Not sure how long they will last. We have a field across the road from us which is a public park and is more or less used only by dogwalkers so we are lucky. Harvey goes on there twice a day, but could run round all day and still not get tired. My first dally Max was a runner-offer and frequently spent hours on end taking himself for a walk and refusing to come back. Thankfully Harvey isn't like that.

We took H for his vaccinations the other day, ready for kennels when we go away. He has a strange discoloured patch on one side and we pointed this out to the vet. She said it is either a heavy moult (I don't think so) or he has ringworm - ewwwwwwwwww and eek!- I hope not. I doubt if they will take him in kennels if it's the latter. Don't know where he could have caught it from as he only ever goes on the field and there are no other animals in it -  although he did catch a squirrel a few weeks back(and let it go again). 

Good for you with the old biddy. A similar thing happened when I had Max and he wouldn't harm a fly.

Interesting about Poppy's ghost pregnancy. Lol @ tinternet. I didn't know female dallies did humping. Max used to hump anything that moved. Harvey once humped my 4 year old niece(she shouldn't have bent over).

Love from Carole
xxxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole (& Harvey of course  )

  at Harvey humping your niece, I totally agree, you should never bend over near a frisky hound or you can expect to be humped!!

Sounds like you have your work cut out with all that building work going on, especially with a toddler and a dally    I've just finished for a week off work and am supposed to be redecorating the kitchen (all Poppy's doing   )  and have no idea how I'm going to do it with the crazy hound around my feet.  I have visions of her being covered in paint already  

Does Harvey manage to jump on top of the worktops?  Poppy jumps up at them, which drives me mad especially when she comes back muddy from her walks.  I've given up trying to clean her paws when we come in as I end up covered in more mud than her    Harvey sounds just like Poppy, she has a real fetish for teatowels and is always running off with it, oh and any underwear she can get her paws on too.  She once stole my knickers and planted them at the end of the driveway just as the postman was coming in, mmmmmmmmm a bit more than I needed him to see  

We've had quite a few dog knappings round where we are.  One couple had there dogs stolen out of their car whilst they went into KFC (which is near the park)  It's quite scarey to think that somebody might try and steal your pet, I'd be devastated    I'm always on the look out now and never leave her in the car alone, not even to pop into the shop.

We've decided not to do IVF for the time being, I found the drugs real hard going and I still don't think my body has gone back to normal from my last tx.  I have older children (18,17 & 12) and made the foolish decision of being sterilised, at the request of my ex husband who needless to say left me a few days later    We're going to try reversal instead, although don't hold out much hope as I have high FSH levels and didn't respond very well to stimms.  Anyway we'll give that a bash and see where we go from there.  How about you, do you think you'll have anymore?  By the way your son is a handsome little chap.  He looks absolutely adorable.

Love Debbie xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debbie and Poppy

Just a quick one as DH is rushing me off to Wrexham shopping!

Will post again this evening - have a good day!

Love from Carole
xxx 

(Told you it was quick!)


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Back again!


Harvey has been having great fun chewing lumps of plaster knocked off the walls in what will soon be our new utility room - and Harvey's room. We are trying to work out how we are going to re-do the kitchen as cheaply as possible and have given up at the moment!

Harvey is really tall when he stands on his back legs and can easily reach to the back of the worktops in the kitchen. He has been caught with Fruit Shoots in his basket several times this week  

We constantly have muddy pawprints on the worktops and our tiles in the kitchen. I read somewhere to try double-sided sticky tape - a big mistake. It took ages to get it off the surfaces again and didn't stop Harvey jumping up in the slightest. 

pmsl @ Poppy and your knickers. 

We always joke that if anyone ever stole Harvey they would bring him back within the hour because he is so naughty!  

Good luck with the reversal. IVF is so expensive. I don't blame you for looking at alternatives. We only had enough frozen   of DH's for five goes, and after the expense, failures, pre-eclampsia, intra-uterine growth restriction, premature birth, hernia ops, Robert's slow motor development, etc etc etc, we won't be doing any more ivf/icsi. If we had got a BFP earlier than our 5th go, then I think we would have used up the rest of the   but as it is, DH is adamant "No more". He really thought I was going to die when I was in hospital for a month before Robert was born. If it was up to me, and money was no option and DH didn't have to have another op, I would do it again. I always wanted two children. But we are lucky to have Robert and he is such a little sweetie, and so precocious. He is bossing us around already. Plus my age is against me now, having just turned 40, so there is no chance at all. Hey ho.

Have you made any enquiries about the reversal yet? 

Look forward to hearing from you
Woofs from Harvey to Poppy

Love from Carole
xxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole

Hope you enjoyed your shopping, get anything nice?

Wow, sounds like you had a real tough time with all your tx, stays in hospital etc, it must have been awful at the time.  Although I guess when you look at Robert it was all worth it  

We have an appointment booked with gynae (also ivf specialist) on 23rd April.  We booked it with him as I've heard lots of good things about him, although am a bit worried that he may try and steer us towards another cycle of ivf (which would be cheaper).  Still we'll wait and see  

On the worktop front, I'm like you, fresh outta ideas as to how to stop Poppy jumping up.  Fortunately though she can't be as tall as Harvey as she can't quite reach the back    I remember watching 'It's me or the dog', there was a dal on there who stole food from the worktops and they rigged up cameras in the kitchen, closed the dal in there and when it jumped up they sounded a loud horn!!  Poor thing jumped out of its skin    but after a few attempts it stopped.  Bit of a drastic measure though I think  

Speak soon

Poppy woofs back to Harvey 

Love Debbie xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Just wrote a big post and lost it.

Hope it went well with the cons yesterday.

Bought some railings for our concrete patio which has a sheer drop on 3 sides - trying to make it safer and prettier. Still waiting for one railing to finish it - they're having another delivery at B & Q tomorrow. We have to go to Chester, as it's the nearest warehouse.


We have thought of buying one of those video-baby-monitors so we can watch Harvey and make loud noises when he naughty. Trouble is, he is worst when we are out - trying to amuse himself. The other day he ate a bunch of bananas and he is still munching on plaster in the utility-room-to-be. He doesn't have ringworm, just a heavy moult, but I can't see it ever growing back - he has bald patches on both sides now. He is off to the kennels on Sunday. I had forgotten how expensive it was - eek.

There are a couple of lady dallies who live up the road and are often on the field where we walk Harvey. He has a whale of a time chasing around with them. 

Robert was feeding Harvey sultanas today. I had to check afterwards that he still had all his fingers. Not sure if that was a good idea.

Love to you all

Carole and Harvey

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Carole

Appointment went well thanks, op is booked for 15th June (although still don't know how much it will cost    may need to sell a kidney yet   )  

Had to laugh at Harvey stealing a bunch of bananas     so far this week Poppy hs stolen half a pizza (uncooked!!) a trout (my lovely M&S treat for tea)   and an uncut loaf out of my shopping bag when we got back from the supermarket     Tis a good job I love her and she's gorgeous    She's back in season again now, feel a bit guilty for putting off having her spayed now.  Haven't been able to walk her for the past 2 weeks but I think she's just about finished so we'll be going for a good old walk in the next few days    Can't believe how much I've missed going to the park with her    Poppy loves playing with other dogs too, must be lovely for Harvey having other dals near by

Good news that Harvey doesn't have ring worm    although it must be worrying seeing his bald patches    do you think it will ever grow back  

Harvey sounds like he's really good with Robert    Poppy is a bit too boisterous with little ones but then maybe that's cos my youngest is 12 so she's not used to toddlers on a daily basis  

Have you managed to get your railings finished yet, bet it'll be lovely in the garden this summer for you    Poppy is still digging our lawn up, it's a bit of a losing battle now  

Love to you all

Debs & Poppy 

xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debs - good news about date for op - hope it doesn't cost too much  

Harvey has recently stolen a loaf of bread (yum) and has been digging up the back garden to bury his mega chew. He keeps digging it up and burying it in a different place. 

Well either Harvey's bald bits are starting to grow or I'm getting used to them - they don't seem to look as bad as they did. 

Railings still not finished - weather has been the main problem recently. Hopefully will crack it at the weekend. 

Hope Poppy is enjoying her walks again now. Harvey would complain if he missed one day let alone two weeks! He is always raring to go in the mornings and isn't interested in being let out in the garden. He jumps at the (new) back door, which really winds me up. I wish he would just bark or whinge (he's good at whinging, but not as good as my old dally Max who was King Whinger). Our French doors are also covered in dirty paw-prints. 

Bye for now

Love from

Carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debs

Wondered if you'd read this thread > http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87163.msg0#new

Carole
xxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole

Thanks for the link to that post, gives me some hope    Got the price for my op and although it's not cheap I don't think I'll have to sell my kidney just yet   So we're still on for the 15th, getting a bit scared now  

How's that cheeky Harvey doing?  Have to laugh when I read your posts about his latest antics, makes me feel a bit better about naughty Poppy.

She is back walking again now thankfully although she stole somebodys sandwiches in the park the other week    Ended up having words with the guy though cos he kicked her for it    I had started apologising and offering to pay for some more but after the language and him assaulting her I kinda lost it    Thankfully he didn't hurt her and she soon recovered from it.

Love the new picture of Robert, he looks a real handsome likkle chappy.  How's he doing?

Love to you all 

Debs xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debs

How's it going? Hope the op went well. 

Harvey ate a massive piece of cheddar cheese today - my fault for leaving it out on the worktop in the kitchen. We are in the process of converting our outhouse into a utility room/dog room - got the first coat of paint on and some of the floor tiles. His bald patches are getting better, thank goodness and he only has a small patch on one side now. 

 at the bloke who tried to kick Poppy. He should have protected his butties a bit better  

Robert is getting a bit naughty. He went for an eye test today and was playing up giving all the wrong answers - calling an umbrella a tree - and refusing to cooperate etc. Little monster. Now has to go to Shrewsbury for an official eye test to make sure he doesn't need glasses. He has started to walk in the last couple of weeks and can now wobble quite a distance without support. We are off to see the neuromuscular surgeon/consultant tomorrow at the local hospital so I hope it's not a repeat of today's performance  


Bye for now

Love from Carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole

How you doing    Sorry it's been so long since I last posted    

How did Robert get on with the consultant, did he behave himself the cheeky monkey    Sounds like he's coming along bless him.  Bet he keeps you real busy  

How's that naughty Harvey doing?  Has his fur grown back now?  Poppy had something a bit similar, started of with an insect bite which spread all over her back and she had lots of little bald patches   Looked awful but thankfully after some antibiotics it's cleared up and her fur has almost grown back now 

Poppy has taken a liking to DD's trampoline.  Crazy hound goes mad to get out in the garden then jumps on it.  She loves you bouncing her up and down, she's a real sight   

Anyway hope you're all well

Debs xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debs!

Just got back from a week in Crete - lovely and hot. MIL looked after Harvey and said he behaved himself, apart from jumping on a Springer Spaniel... 

Robert loved his holiday. He has new shoes from the hospital to help him walk, with heel cups to try to stop his ankles turning in. He is doing well and gaining confidence all the time.

Harvey's fur DID grow back, thank goodness, so the vet must have been right and it was just a heavy moult. I was in the garden tonight pulling bindweed off the roses (as you do) and thought to myself "Harvey is very quiet" so went inside and  caught him noshing out of his food bag, as I had left the gate into the kitchen open - naughty boy    

 @ Poppy on the trampoline. Harvey is too much of a wimp to try that!

Back to my glass of wine now....

Bye !

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole  

Sounds like you had a great holiday and Harvey liked his trip with MIL too    We're going to New York in November for 5 days and BIL was supposed to be looking after Poppy but he's given back word so we've had to book her into kennels.  It'll be her first time and I'm really not looking forward to leaving her at all    Have you ever had Harvey in kennels  

Know what you mean about taking notice when they're 'quiet', Poppy is always up to no good when I can't hear her.  She's been chewing through the rug in the kitchen again, that'll be the third one she's munched her way through   

How's Robert getting on with his new shoes    Bet he's coming along really well in them by now    Not long until his 3rd birthday now  

Right off for pasta n meatballs, yummmmm

Love to you all xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow - have only just noticed how pg you are! Congratulations!

Did you still go to New York?

We have booked to go to Santorini next May and I am looking forward to that.

Harvey had a great time on the field today running round with two other dallies, Molly and Freddie.

Robert starts nursery at the Infants school in January - EEK.

Hope everything is going well with you.

carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Carole  

Thanks for the congratulations hun   I'm fine although impatiently waiting for the 'blooming' stage to kick in, if it ever does    Yes, we still went to New York, checked with midwife first as was a bit worried but she said it would be ok.  Was really good, enjoyed every minute and we've both said that we'd like to go back.

Poppy is in the doghouse again, she still has a thing about chewing rugs.  Put the 4th we've had to buy down on Saturday and within a few hours she was trying to chew it .......... don't know why cos she has loads of toys to chew and she doesn't have separation anxiety or anything like that    

Wow Robert starts nursery soon, bet time seems to have flown since he was born doesn't it  

Have you finished your work in the house, think you were doing the kitchen/utility room last time we 'spoke'  

Hope you're all well

Debs xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Debs

Have you started blooming yet?  

Harvey seems to be calming down (famous last words) and we have been letting him in the living room with us and Robert more. We are thinking of getting him a posh wicker bed for the living room -  just need to make some room for it! He wore himself out on the field this morning playing with a 7 month old pointer called Molly who was up from London for Christmas! 

Have got Robert's school sweatshirt and polo shirts but can't get any school trousers cos he is still in 18-24 months size ! Might have to search on the net later....

Harvey's room is more or less finished, excelt for painting the skirting boards. He has been in there a while now and it is lovely to have the kitchen back. We have a child gate between the two rooms (no door) , and it works really well. 
Hope Poppy has been a good girl lately and that you have a fantastic Christmas.    

love from carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Here is a pic of Harvey when he was a bit younger!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Carole

Gorgeous piccies of Harvey and Robert, they both look handsome chappies  

Am not sure about the blooming front, keep sprouting a face full of spots and just as one lots clears another lot sprouts    Am certainly expanding though and not entirely sure it's all baby    We had our 20 weeks scan just after xmas, DH really wanted to know the flavour but bubs had it's little legs crossed all the way through and had other ideas  

Have you managed to find some trousers for Robert yet    Bet he'll look so sweet in his little uniform bless  

How's Harvey behaving, is he still a bit more settled    No such luck really with Poppy, am a tad worried about how I'll cope with her and a baby ......... don't want her being locked in the kitchen all the time but my friend came round with her baby a few weeks ago and Poppy just wanted to lick her all the time    

Naughty hound pinched the Sunday roast a few weeks ago too   

Sorry it's been a while since I last posted, never noticed your post  

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hiya debs  

Harvey is very handsome and he knows it    

Tell me about it with the spots, and I'm not even preggers   Could be something to do with all the chocolate I've been eating ....

Got some trousers off Ebay - 3-4 years -  and MIL took them up for me as I am useless at sewing. Still a bit long so we turn them up! He does look cute in his uniform.

Do you want to know the flavour of the baby? You could go for one of those 3/4 D scans that are all the rage now. We went to Walsall but Robert wasn't playing ball - I think he slept all through it. We booked to go again but by then I was in hospital  

Harvey is pretty good. We have bought him a posh wicker bad for the living room with a sheepskin in it, so he can come in in the evening. He loves it and whinges when he has to go back in the utility room - awwww. 

Could you put a child gate on the kitchen door so Poppy can still see what's going on? That's what we did with Harvey and it worked really well. 

 at pinching the roast - norty doggy. 

Off to see our friends soon to have a go on their Wii  

Bye for now

love from carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

